
Porting Coreboot to the 51NB X210 - dsr_
https://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/50924.html
======
IntelMiner
It's a shame these machines don't come with Coreboot themselves (likely 51NB
don't know about the project?)

I've got an "older" Broadwell based X62 and it's simply a fantastic piece of
equipment

~~~
newnewpdro
> I've got an "older" Broadwell based X62 and it's simply a fantastic piece of
> equipment

What have you done to improve the original display and battery options? I had
an SXGA+ modded x61s but it was still awful dim and the lack of new OEM
replacement battery options sucked.

~~~
IntelMiner
I chanced across an article that I cannot seem to find anymore unfortunately

Someone had heavily modded an "original" display to fix the 50hz interpolation
issues as well as kicking the brightness up

~~~
newnewpdro
So you're still using the original CCFL XGA screen? Yuck.

~~~
1996
The mod is led backlighting, and you can use the higher res screen panel for
that.

~~~
newnewpdro
I've done the LED mod to an SXGA+ BOEHYDIS HV121P01-10* display. The results
were mediocre at best. Color temp was off, LED pattern visible at the bottom
edge, non-uniform brightness.

The main advantage I found was the improved battery life, then the increased
brightness though the colors were wrong.

It's really disappointing there are still no modern 4:3 panels suitable for
swapping into an X62.

